# My new Yuba Boda Boda



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

My new SUV; ready to haul the groceries and the "kids":


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

1) Bonus points for the matching helmet.

2) Puppies!

3) Would have been better if you had posted this on St. Patties Day!


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Great looking ride! I like the white tires (and the pint).


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I made a trailer for it:


----------



## lazybean (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice!

I love the idea of cargo bikes, but i have never ridden one. SO how does it handle hills and cornering?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

8 speeds, largest cog is 32t. Frame is aluminum (so is the trailer), so it is reasonably light, climbs nicely and is a very comfortable & fun ride.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

mega bonus points for the matching trailer!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That's not a bike... it's a parade float! 

Seriously, though, it looks fantastic. Nice work on the matching trailer.


----------

